# Sunday morning on the Chagrin



## toobnoob (Jun 1, 2010)

Just couldn't sleep in Sunday morning so I decided to dodge some thunderstorms and see what was biting on the upper chagrin. In spite of getting drenched twice the fishing was hot till 9:30 or so. 

With the river running as low as it is the upper parts where i fish can get pretty skinny. Anywhere there were rocks and at least a foot and half of water had fish. I was working a crayfish pattern slowly in the rocks and pools and the big boys had their feed bags on. Smallest fish was 15 inches the largest was 19.5, landed 5 lost another 3 and had a nice carp on but the hook pulled free.

The big boy


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

There is not much that is prettier than a big bronzeback!


----------



## txc35 (Mar 29, 2007)

That is one fine fish!! How far up river were you?


----------



## toobnoob (Jun 1, 2010)

txc35 said:


> That is one fine fish!! How far up river were you?


I was a bit upstream form the polo fields, near where chagrin blvd. crosses the river.


----------



## BassAddict83 (Sep 21, 2010)

That sounds like an awesome morning and congrats on that beautiful fish! What kind of leader do you use with that crayfish fly?


----------



## toobnoob (Jun 1, 2010)

BassAddict83 said:


> That sounds like an awesome morning and congrats on that beautiful fish! What kind of leader do you use with that crayfish fly?


I make my own leaders cuz I'm cheep  3ft 20 lbs mono butt to 2.5 ft 14 lb mono, to 2 ft 8 lb mono and then 6 lb floro for the tippet. about 10 ft total.


----------

